
Direct contact among galactic civilizations by interstellar spaceflight (1962) - benbreen
https://www.loc.gov/resource/mss85590.011/?st=gallery
======
xenadu02
For those who are curious, the Seth MacFarlane collection is indeed funded by
Seth MacFarlane of Family Guy and Ted fame. IIRC he sponsors a number of pro-
science activities.

~~~
Roboprog
Don’t forget The Orville - perhaps appropriately given the topic

~~~
akhilcacharya
And Cosmos!

